# DIY Starter Kits



## n00b13 (20/2/16)

Hi guys. 

I'm considering to enter the wonderful world of DIY to save some money on juices, but startup costs are seriously high and savings only kick in after a while. 

Are there any vendors selling DIY Starter kits? I whipped up a really modest cart at one of the vendors, but it will come in around R800 which is quite hefty at the moment. 
SkyBlue sells fairly decent starting kits, but has no stock at the moment.

Are there any other vendors that stock decent starting kits at a good price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm considering to enter the wonderful world of DIY to save some money on juices, but startup costs are seriously high and savings only kick in after a while.
> 
> ...


I think Vapour Mountain does starter kits but they're not listed on the site. Drop @Oupa a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (21/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm considering to enter the wonderful world of DIY to save some money on juices, but startup costs are seriously high and savings only kick in after a while.
> 
> ...


Maybe try Vapeowave. Quite reasonable prices


----------



## n00b13 (21/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> Maybe try Vapeowave. Quite reasonable prices


Thanks, had a look at them. Could not find any kits. In comparison with other vendor I considered - less concentrate flavour. Cheaper concentrates, more expensive VG/pg/nic
Since I want to start small, I need to get selective concentrates. One also saves a bit by buying a kit. 

I can buy half one month and half the next, but would love to get enough to start off at a reasonable price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar (21/2/16)

I started diying 3 months ago, never purchased a kit 

All you need is:
Vg 
Pg
Nic
Some concentrates 
5ml siringe 
10ml siringe
20ml siringe 
For the siringes i use needles better than counting drops 
Bottles i get from bonpack 
Clean place to work and you're good to go 

To start off geting everything from vapeowave will be the cheapest 

Get the branded concentrates so you wont be disappointed tfa is the best IMO

Anything else let me know 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13 (21/2/16)

Anwar said:


> I started diying 3 months ago, never purchased a kit
> 
> All you need is:
> Vg
> ...


Thanks. I know that one doesn't really need a kit, just works out slightly cheaper to start off with. 
Have all of this in my cart at one retailer. Total price is just unkind to the wallet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar (22/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Thanks. I know that one doesn't really need a kit, just works out slightly cheaper to start off with.
> Have all of this in my cart at one retailer. Total price is just unkind to the wallet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its an investment like u wont believe 

 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Pindyman (23/2/16)

im just as keen to get into the DIY and I dropped skyblue a mail. According to the response stock should be arriving by the end of the week.


----------



## n00b13 (23/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> im just as keen to get into the DIY and I dropped skyblue a mail. According to the response stock should be arriving by the end of the week.


Good news. I sent an email on Sunday but no response yet. 
That being said, my juices running low so I'll prob need to do a good stock up this month and leave DIY for next month. Too much to do all at once. 
And vapour mountain special too good to ignore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar (23/2/16)

Hi @noob13

I would recommend you spend some time checking out some diy videos on youtube, it helped me quite a bit, i knew so much even before i did my first mix...

Then get some quick shake and vape recipes that are easy to make, you should sign up to eliquid-recipes.com or you can pm me, i wouldnt mind helping out 

Know what ingredients you need start off small but buy decent stuff so you wont be disappointed and you will be able to check reviews on the well known concentrates 

No need to buy diy kits when you can get everything you need at a pharmacy and at home...

Vapeowave is good for your first purchase due to thier 10ml concentrates being the cheapest in sa, but they dont have a huge variety as valley vapour which os my number 1 stop diy shop lol, for larger quantities of eliquids valley vapour will be cheaper, never had any issues with them...

Once the above is in order, start mixing, get people to taste, remember taste is subjective, they might not like it but you might also start of mixing small bathches to test and if you happy then go crazy, this will save you from wasting precious ingredients 

Thats all i can think of this time of the night lol, anything let me know, always willing to help fellow vapers 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

